# ali express



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Still on my eternal quest for the perfect slingshot(looking for hammer grip now(pocketable)), i wanted to know if i can trust on the aliexpress catapults(cheap ones) and also if you people have already bought one(cheap) could you kindly post the link here? .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try our Vendors. Several offer complete slingshots for less than US$30.00, and all are high quality. Cheap on line slingshots are a crap shoot and frequently have poor rubber.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is some past discussion . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45919-my-farewell-to-dankungcom/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

After my couple transactions recently, I will avoid them at all costs.

Even their Buyer Protection sucks. They wanted ME to prove I didn't get an item that never showed up with no tracking. How can that be done? The seller tried to blackmail me by saying they would offer a refund if I gave a 5 star rating first, which I refused. Even proof of that PM didn't do anything for me.

Avoid, avoid, avoid.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Bruce im very scared with that chance. A 10u$ catty would cost around 40R$ for me and thats alot right now ); and im aware of those terrible counterfeit and stuff but i want a slingshooot D: but i will try another way.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Henry poor rubber is everything i got here. All rubber i used(theraband is very expensive) are some tubes but the walls are uneven in most of then. Soo im only worried about a nice frame.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

And treefork i will check that link ty!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Make a natural or Plywood frame to get going. Or pick up a big box TruMark wrist rocket to get you shooting.

An example of the AliExpress nightmare:
"Since the post official website in your country no longer provide online tracking information for the package which is send by Post Registered Air Mail, please clarify if you receive the package.

If you indeed have not get the package, please provide official document（including information such as：tracking number, address, condition of the package, etc.) from post office or shipping company or other valid evidence to prove that you did not received the package within 7 calendar days, otherwise we will follow the tracking information and release the payment to the seller.'


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

drigo said:


> Still on my eternal quest for the perfect slingshot(looking for hammer grip now(pocketable)), i wanted to know if i can trust on the aliexpress catapults(cheap ones) and also if you people have already bought one(cheap) could you kindly post the link here? .


The only thing I buy off Ali-express is rubber and pouches. Those cheap slingshot cannot be trusted. As much as some people may love their zinkers, they are dangerous unless you have eyeballs to spare.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
don't buy one of these cheap asia slingshots.
You don't know if there are save!!
And there is no propper way to find out if there are save without risk our health!

Sorry for my bad english.
Stefan


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok everyone ty for all your warnings, gonna keep looking for a nice natural fork.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

drigo said:


> Ok everyone ty for all your warnings, gonna keep looking for a nice natural fork.


how do you hold your fork,left or right hand, gangster or hammer grip, surely someone can post you one, I have loads of natural forks, I will gladly send one if postage is not to expensive


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Greyman said:


> drigo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok everyone ty for all your warnings, gonna keep looking for a nice natural fork.
> ...


If he posted a WTB with details as to where he is, he'd have a few options.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Greyman said:


> drigo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok everyone ty for all your warnings, gonna keep looking for a nice natural fork.
> ...


bro im infinitely grateful for that :bowdown: , but i live in brazlândia (quite literraly the very middle of brazil) and i believe sending somethin here would be very expensive, and i wouldnt be able to accept it like that. also what is a WTB ? :what:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

drigo said:


> . also what is a WTB ? :what:


"Wanted to buy" in the classified section.

You could post what you are looking for and how much you are willing to spend shipped to Brazil. Then see what happens.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Usually you get what you pay for. There are exceptions of course but how would you know? It's impossible. If the material the slingshots are made of is not posted on the description (an imported Walmart one doesn't say what metal it's made of) and you have to guess at what schlock krap they used to cast or fabricate the frame, don't buy it. Some of the Chinese unfortunately are scam artists with zero scruples..some are excellent suppliers such as DK.

Like red said, just make one out of plywood or a natural fork, I don't see why anyone couldn't do that. It's good to use one's hands in making things even if it's the first time...I can't imagine anyone so much of a clutz that he couldn't cut a tree fork and band it..you don't have to get fancy, you don't even have to debark it. It will shoot as well as a $200 one if the forks are wide and deep enough and the handle is fat enough to hold right.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

I just bought 4 great slingshots from ali express. As long as you check ratings and don't be too stupid, you can get good a slingshot there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

